# Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?



## Matches B (15. Juni 2006)

Hoi.

Meine Freunde und ich wollen im August Bekannte im Saarland besuchen.
(Wir kommen aus Bayern/Unterfranken/Würzburg).

Dort wollen wir natürlich auch angeln. Einer meiner Freunde hat leider noch
keinen Schein. 

Nun hat er Infomaterial von der "Fischerieschule Linslerhof" (Saarland) besorgt.
Er könnte dort einen 4-Tageskurs machen, die Prüfung schreiben und würde
gleich nen Jahresfischereischein bekommen. 

Also auf Deutsch. Urlaub beginnt. Er macht den Kurs und kann dannach mit uns mitangeln. :m

DIE FRAGE IST:
Ich glaube mal etwas davon gehört zu haben, dass irgendwelche Neuregelungen eingeführt worden sind und er Probleme mit der Umschreibung
nach Bayern haben wird!?
Ausserdem weiss ich nicht, ob er einfach so in ein anderes Bundesland gehen kann und dies so machen kann!?


Kennt sich jemand damit aus??


Wäre dankbar für jede Antwort.


Gruß Matches


----------



## Mikesch (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

Normalerweise müssen bayrische Staatsbürger den bayrischen Fischereischein erwerben.


----------



## Matches B (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*



			
				mikesch schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise müssen bayrische Staatsbürger den bayrischen Fischereischein erwerben.



Hmm.

Normalerweise?!

Würde da ein kurzfristiger Wohnungswechsel, bzw. Ummeldung eine Möglichkeit darstellen ?


Gruß Matches (B)


----------



## honeybee (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

Hallo Matches

Soweit ich informiert bin, müssen "zugereiste", sprich Angler, die einen Fischereischein besitzen und aus einem anderen Bundesland nach Bayern "auswandern" spätestens nach einem Jahr den Bayrischen Fischereischei machen.

Sollte ich falsch liegen, dann sorry


----------



## RIPPER (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

Moin Moin 

soweit ich informiert bin, ist eine Prüfung in einem anderem Bundesland möglich,doch der Fischereischein wird glaube ich nur dort ausgestellt, wo man auch seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat. Und Frage ist dann noch, ist eine Ausstellung des Scheines mit Prüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes Problemlos möglich|kopfkrat 

Mfg Ronny


----------



## Matches B (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

Jup. Das ist die Frage!


Kennt niemand jemanden der es so gemacht hat?


Ich werde dann auch mal diese Fischereischule anmailen und mich mal erkundigen. Mal gucken.


Gruß Matches


----------



## Pfandpirat (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

Das würde mich auch einmal interessieren. Besonderes, da es teilweise extreme Preisunterschiede gibt.

Hier bei uns zahlt man 140 €, nur für Kurs/Prüfung. Dagegen zahlt man beispielsweise in bestimmten Städten Mecklenburgs nur 60€ und das für einen Wochenendlehrgang im Gegensatz zu den vier Wochen hier.

Ich glaube am sinnvollsten wäre ein kurzer Anruf beim Ordnungsamt, insofern wir denen mal Kompetenz zuschreiben wollen. :q


----------



## ug7t (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matches
> 
> Soweit ich informiert bin, müssen "zugereiste", sprich Angler, die einen Fischereischein besitzen und aus einem anderen Bundesland nach Bayern "auswandern" spätestens nach einem Jahr den Bayrischen Fischereischei machen.


 
Machen nicht, man kann den Schein einfach umschreiben, WENN man zum Prüfungszeitpunkt den Wohnsitz im entsprechenden Bundesland hatte, in dem man auch die Püfung abgelegt hat (einen deutschen Schein mit abgelegter Prüfung mal vorausgesetzt).

Ich hab Anfang des Jahres meinen SH-Schein auf einen BY-Schein geändert, ging nur auf Grund der Unkenntnis des Sachbearbeiters erst im zweiten Anlauf.

gruss


----------



## Matches B (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*



			
				Pfandpirat schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde mich auch einmal interessieren. Besonderes, da es teilweise extreme Preisunterschiede gibt.
> 
> Hier bei uns zahlt man 140 €, nur für Kurs/Prüfung. Dagegen zahlt man beispielsweise in bestimmten Städten Mecklenburgs nur 60€ und das für einen Wochenendlehrgang im Gegensatz zu den vier Wochen hier.
> 
> Ich glaube am sinnvollsten wäre ein kurzer Anruf beim Ordnungsamt, insofern wir denen mal Kompetenz zuschreiben wollen. :q



Hoi.

Jetzt wo du dies mit dem Preis sagst bin ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher, obs mein Kumpel nicht billiger bekommen kann... Hmm..

Wollten halt schon ins Saarland:

Kosten: Kurs, Gebühren, Prüfung, 1. Jahresfischereischein (Übernachtung, weiss ich nicht ob komplett drinne, aber auf jeden Fall billiger) = 275€

Ist der Preis angemessen??


----------



## Revilo (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

Wer in Bayern seinen Wohnsitz hast, muss die Fischerprüfung und den Lehrgang in Bayern absolvieren, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.

Lest euch mal folgenden Gesetzestext durch:
Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerpfürugungen AVFIG §2
http://www.anglerverein-moosburg.de/avfig.htm

Ich bin der Meinung, wer angeln will, der soll auch die Vorbereitungslehrgänge mitmachen, diese Kosten zwar viel Geld aber es rendiert sich!


----------



## Matches B (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*



			
				Revilo schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in Bayern seinen Wohnsitz hast, muss die Fischerprüfung und den Lehrgang in Bayern absolvieren, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.
> 
> Lest euch mal folgenden Gesetzestext durch:
> Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerpfürugungen AVFIG §2
> ...



Das stimmt schon. Die Lehrgänge macht man ja auch mit. Nur in einer anderen Intensität. Find ich OK. Das größte Prob. bei der Sache ist, dass die nächsten Prüfungen im März stattfinden (glaub ich) in Bayern.

Kumpel braucht Schein am besten diesen Sommer.

Deswegen


----------



## Revilo (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*



			
				Matches B schrieb:
			
		

> Das größte Prob. bei der Sache ist, dass die nächsten Prüfungen im März stattfinden (glaub ich) in Bayern.
> 
> Kumpel braucht Schein am besten diesen Sommer.
> 
> Deswegen


Unmöglich (in Bayern) für dieses Jahr!
Er müsste dann laut Gesetz, wenn in einem anderen Bundesland die Kurse und Prüfungen unterm Jahr auch abgehaten werden, dort den Fischereischein machen und dort ausstellen lassen, dieser gilt dann in Bayern eben bis zu dessen Ablauf.
Allerdings muss sein Wohnsitz bei der Prüfung eben schon im anderen Bundesland sein.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher auf wie lange man in anderen Bundesländer den Fischereischein ausstellen lassen kann aber ich weiß, dass nicht in jedem Bundesland der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit gemacht werden kann.
Nicht dass jemand denkt, dass der Schein dann ein Leben lang in Bayern gelten würde, wenn er von einem anderen Bundesland zuziehen würde.


----------



## Matches B (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

@Revilo Danke für die Info 

Also im Saarland bekommt man nen Jahresfischereischein (gültig 1Jahr).

Naja. Wenn der Hauptwohnsitz mal kurzfristig im Saarland ist und der Neben.. in Bayern.... dat macht ja nix :q!

Aber erstmal abwarten, was die Fischereischule zu dem Problem sagt.
Der hat meinem Kumpel erzählt, dass es da eine Übergangsregelung gibt und
gerade alles ziemlich unklar ist!? Keine Ahnung was er gemeint hat... mal gucken.


Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Preis?



Gruß Matches


----------



## Revilo (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*



			
				Matches B schrieb:
			
		

> Kosten: Kurs, Gebühren, Prüfung, 1. Jahresfischereischein (Übernachtung, weiss ich nicht ob komplett drinne, aber auf jeden Fall billiger) = 275€
> 
> Ist der Preis angemessen??





			
				Matches B schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Preis?


Kurs waren bei mir 170 Euro, Prüfungsgebühr glaube 25 Euro, Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit+Gebühr 323 Euro.
Zusammen 323+170+25=518 Euro

Müsste man bei "deinem Angebot" schauen, was die einzelnen Sachen genau kosten.


----------



## Matches B (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

Jup. Thanks @Revilo.


Übrigens: Ich hab den Absatz gefunden mit dieser "Übergangsregelung"

Von hier: http://www.vgem-lohr.de/html/fischereischein_fischerprufung.htm
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

2. Hauptwohnung in Bayern, Prüfung in anderem Bundesland

Wer seine Hauptwohnung in Bayern hat, die Fischerprüfung aber in einem anderen Bundesland ablegen möchte, erhält einen bayerischen Fischereischein nur dann, wenn ein Vorbereitungslehrgang entsprechend den Vorschriften des § 5 Abs. 1 AVFiG nachgewiesen wird (§ 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 AVFiG).

Wichtig: Diese Lockerung vom Wohnsitzprinzip gilt nur noch bis 31.12.2005
               Ab 01.01.2006 muss jeder Fischereischeinbewerber, der in Bayern seine 
               Hauptwohnung hat und erstmals einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit erhalten
               will, Vorbereitungslehrgang  u n d  Fischerprüfung in Bayern ablegen !

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


Ist wohl schon vorbei. Mal schauen ob da noch was geht im nachhinein.



Gruß Matches


----------



## Revilo (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*



			
				Matches B schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl schon vorbei. Mal schauen ob da noch was geht im nachhinein.


Da wirste keine Chance haben noch was anderes zu machen.
Dafür sind die Gesetze für die Fischerei ja gemacht worden.

*jetzt mal protzt/angibt*
Das bayerische Fischereigesetzt, in seiner Urfassung, stammt aus dem Jahre 1906.
Bisher wurde das Gesetz nur 2 mal geändert!


----------



## Matches B (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in anderem Bundesland ??? möglich?*

OLE.

Hab ne Antwort von der Fischereischule:

ZITAT:

bezugnehmend auf unser letztes Telefonat habe ich  leider keine besonders gute Nachricht für Sie. Nach derzeitiger Sachlage (bayr.  Landesfischereiverordnung) wird ein im Saarland erworbener Fischereischein, auch  wenn dieser im Saarland ausgestellt wird, nicht anerkannt.

ABER: Wie für fast alle Verordnungen gibt es ein  Hintertürchen. Man muss seinen Hauptwohnsitz für die Kurszeit ins Saarland  verlegen. 8 Tage genügen hierfür. In dieser Zeit wird die Prüfung abgelegt und  der Fischereischein mit ihrer Saarlandanschrift ausgestellt. Man muss aufgrund  einer 6 wöchigen Karenzzeit nicht einmal sein Auto ummelden. Dann meldet man  wieder seinen Hauptwohnsitz auf die alte Adresse in Bayern und lässt den  Fischereischein dann umschreiben. Alles vollkommen gesetzeskonform.  Wohnsitzummeldungen sind kostenlos. Die An- und Abmeldung im Saarland erledigen  wir für Sie.


GEHT DOCH.

Gruß Matches (B)


----------

